# Funky Discharge while nursing?



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Totally TMI. I have not had a real period since I had my DS in March. Today I have this strange mucosy brown discharge. This is the second time I have had some weird mucosy brownish gunk( also happene a couple months ago), it is just there when I wipe and not much else. What the heck is going on? Anyone have some ideas as to what the heck this is? Thanks!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey there yep this is something I saw just before my af returned full on at 5mo. it is hormone related just enough to make the lining grow and slough off but not enough to cause true af bleeding.


----------

